# أسئلة في تفسير الكتاب المقدس



## صلاح الد (16 مارس 2011)

*السؤال 1 :*

*متى تم تأليف أقدم تفسير كامل للكتاب المقدس تمت طباعته في العصر الحديث ؟ ومن هو المفسر ؟*




*تحياتي ،،،*


----------



## bob (16 مارس 2011)

صلاح الد قال:


> *السؤال 1 :*
> 
> *متى تم تأليف أقدم تفسير كامل للكتاب المقدس تمت طباعته في العصر الحديث ؟ ومن هو المفسر ؟*
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه عجيب السؤال هذا و لماذا تحتاج الي اجابه عن هذا السؤال عندك تفاسير للكتاب المقدس موجود في هذ المنتدي فهل سيفرق تاريخة يعني لو قلت لك يوم الثلاثاء مثلا حتقولي كان المفروض يبقي الاربعاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 مارس 2011)

> *متى تم تأليف أقدم تفسير كامل للكتاب المقدس تمت طباعته في العصر الحديث ؟ ومن هو المفسر ؟*



فى تفاسير من القرون الثانية والثالثةوالرابعة و........ ميلاديا .
بنسميها اقوال وتفاسير الاباء الاوليين

ايه سبب سؤالك ، قول علشان اساعدك ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (16 مارس 2011)

*أخي الحبيب في البدء لم يكن الكتاب المقدس يفسر على مبدأ التفسير المتبع اليوم ، بل كان ذلك على شكل عظات يقدمها الآباء والقديسين في مختلف الكنائس على مدار العام في كل قداس يتناول الأب مقطعاً إنجيلياً ويعظ من خلاله بشكل أعمق وأطول من التفسير ويتضمن التفسير أيضاً ، أي أنه لا يكتفي بمعادلة التفسير في عصرنا بل يفوقه .*

*تتوفر لدينا كم هائل من عظات وشروحات القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم والتي عليها إجماع من آباء عصره ومن خلفه ، وهو مولود سنة 345 م .*

*وكذلك المغبوط أوغسطينوس المولود 354 ، وهذان الإثنان من أشهر من فسر الكتاب المقدس .*

*وتجد أن تفسير الأب تادرس يعقوب ملطي يستند بشكل رئيسي لتفسيرهما .*

*كما توجد عظات وشروحات وتفاسير لمختلف آباء الكنيسة ممن عاصرهما أو سبقهما ، مطروحة في موسوعة أقوال الآباء قبل نيقية في قسم أقوال القديسين ولكنها للأسف لم تترجم إلى العربية بعد .*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 مارس 2011)

*مع ظهور النص الانجيلى بدات الشروحات والتفاسير ولدينا شروحات وتفاسير من العصر الرسولى *


----------



## صلاح الد (16 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب في البدء لم يكن الكتاب المقدس يفسر على مبدأ التفسير المتبع اليوم ، بل كان ذلك على شكل عظات يقدمها الآباء والقديسين في مختلف الكنائس على مدار العام في كل قداس يتناول الأب مقطعاً إنجيلياً ويعظ من خلاله بشكل أعمق وأطول من التفسير ويتضمن التفسير أيضاً ، أي أنه لا يكتفي بمعادلة التفسير في عصرنا بل يفوقه .*
> 
> *تتوفر لدينا كم هائل من عظات وشروحات القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم والتي عليها إجماع من آباء عصره ومن خلفه ، وهو مولود سنة 345 م .*
> 
> ...


 
*شكرا لردك لكن كما قرأت فإنني أسأل عن اقدم تفسير كـامل للكتاب المقدس ..*
*فالمعلومة التي لدي والتي احببت ان اتأكد منها :*


** أنه لا توجد مخطوطة يونانية قديمة واحدة لتفسير كامل الكتاب المقدس .*

** ولا توجد أيضاً مخطوطة يونانية قديمة واحدة لتفسير كامل أحد الاناجيل الاربعة على الأقل .* 


*تحياتي ،،،*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 مارس 2011)

*ياعزيزى علم الباترولوجى ليه دارسيه دا مش اختصاصنا ننقح اقوال الاباء  حضرتك لو عايز تفسير اى عدد فى الانجيل قول عايز كذا واحنا نجبلك تفسيره من الابائيات 
مخطوطات اقوال الاباء مش شغلتنا احنا دى شغلة علماء الباترولوجى احنا اللى بنقراه اقوالهم فى موسوعة ما قبل نيقية ومابعد نيقية كما وضعوها  العلماء 
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 مارس 2011)

*



شكرا لردك لكن كما قرأت فإنني أسأل عن اقدم تفسير كـامل للكتاب المقدس ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

ما المغزى ؟
وما هى نتيجة هذا السؤال ؟
*


----------



## صلاح الد (17 مارس 2011)

** يا أصدقاء أليس من المهم معرفة أقدم تفسير كامل للكتاب المقدس ؟!!*

** إن وجود مخطوطة كاملة لتفسير الكتاب المقدس .*
*أو لأحد الأناجيل الأربعة ، **مما يقوي دعوى أصدقاءنا المسيحيين باستحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس والرد على من يقول بتحريفه .*

** وذلك بالنظر الى اقتباسات الآباء للنصوص في تفاسيرهم هل تطابق نصوص أصل الكتاب المقدس أم لا ؟*

** والآن بعد أن تأكد لي عدم وجود مخطوطة قديمة واحدة لتفسير كامل الكتاب المقدس أو على الأقل لأحد الأناجيل الأربعة .*

** وهو أمر قد يبدوا ليس ذا أهمية بالنسبة لكم .*

** أستأذنكم في طرح سؤالي الثاني :*

** السؤال 2 : بالنسبة للتفاسير الحديثة هل هناك قواعد أو أصول معينة للتفسير ينبغي أن يلتزمها مفسر الكتاب المقدس ؟ أم أن كل مفسر يفسر برأيه ؟ *

** أما أهمية هذا السؤال فتكمن في الترجيح عند اختلاف المفسرين في تفسير كلمة أو نص معين إلا أن يكونوا لا يختلفون أبدا فهذا أمر آخر .  *

*تحياتي ،،،*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 مارس 2011)

لم يقل الإخوة بعدم وجود تفاسير كاملة 

فإنك سألت عن تفاسير كاملة للكتاب المقدس كله ، ولأحد البشائر أو الأناجيل الأربعة

وبالطبع توجد تفاسير كاملة للبشائر الأربعة ، وقد تم ترجمة وطبع تفسير القديس كيرلس الكبير لإثنين من البشائر الأربعة ، فى القاهرة ، نقلاً عن الترجمة الإنجليزية ، نقلاً عن اليونانية القديمة
كما توجد أعمال أخرى متكاملة ، ولكن الترجمات لم تشمل كل المخطوطات حتى الآن

وأما عن وجود تفاسير كاملة للكتاب المقدس كله ، فما وصل إلينا ، ليس هو كل ما تمت كتابته خلال هذه القرون البعيدة ، فسيادتك تعلم حرق المكتبات العظيمة كالإسكندرية والخسائر الكبيرة فى أصول الكتب

ولكن توجد مخطوطات كثيرة تم كشفها ، فيها الكثير جداً من التفاسير

ولكن الترجمة لم تتم بعد لكل هذه المخطوطات ، بل البعض فقط 

وهذه التفاسير تساعدنا على فهم الكتاب المقدس ، ولكنها ليست بديلاً عنه

فالمبدأ العام لفهم الكتاب المقدس ، هو أنه يفسر نفسه بنفسه ، فلكى تفهم جزءاً منه ، فإنك تحتاج لدراسته كله معاً ، لأنه يتكامل ولا يتناقض ولا ينسخ بعضه بعضه

ولكن مجهودات المفسرين السابقين ، إن كانوا قدماء أو محدثين ، تختصر لنا الطريق للفهم العميق ، إن كانت تفاسيرهم مبنية على هذا المبدأ بدقة وتدقيق شديدين 

ولكننا لا نعتد بها إن لم تكن ملتزمة بهذا المبدأ التكاملى


----------



## صلاح الد (19 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> لم يقل الإخوة بعدم وجود تفاسير كاملة
> 
> فإنك سألت عن تفاسير كاملة للكتاب المقدس كله ، ولأحد البشائر أو الأناجيل الأربعة


 
** وهل أثبتوا عكس ذلك ؟! الجواب : لا .*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> وبالطبع توجد تفاسير كاملة للبشائر الأربعة ، وقد تم ترجمة وطبع تفسير القديس كيرلس الكبير لإثنين من البشائر الأربعة ، فى القاهرة ، نقلاً عن الترجمة الإنجليزية ، نقلاً عن اليونانية القديمة
> كما توجد أعمال أخرى متكاملة ، ولكن الترجمات لم تشمل كل المخطوطات حتى الآن


 
** أرجو أن يكون كلامك موثقاً ، وإلا لقال كلٌ منا ما يشاء !*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> وأما عن وجود تفاسير كاملة للكتاب المقدس كله ، فما وصل إلينا ، ليس هو كل ما تمت كتابته خلال هذه القرون البعيدة ، فسيادتك تعلم حرق المكتبات العظيمة كالإسكندرية والخسائر الكبيرة فى أصول الكتب


 
** وهذا لا يغير في ما قلناه شيء !! *
*فتعليل عدم وجود تفاسير قديمة كاملة بحرق المكتبات لا يُثبت أنها كانت موجودة قبل ذلك !! مع العلم أنني طلبت تفسير كامل واحد فقط !!* 


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ولكن توجد مخطوطات كثيرة تم كشفها ، فيها الكثير جداً من التفاسير
> 
> ولكن الترجمة لم تتم بعد لكل هذه المخطوطات ، بل البعض فقط


 
** مرة أخرى أرجو من حضرتك أن يكون ما قلته موثقاً ،** لكي تُثبت أن قولي السابق غير صحيح :*

** أنه لا توجد مخطوطة قديمة واحدة لتفسير كامل الكتاب المقدس أو لأحد الأناجيل الأربعة .*

**مرة أخرى أستأذنكم في طرح سؤالي الثاني :*


** السؤال 2 : بالنسبة للتفاسير الحديثة هل هناك قواعد أو أصول معينة للتفسير ينبغي أن يلتزمها مفسر الكتاب المقدس ؟ أم أن كل مفسر يفسر برأيه ؟*


*تحيتي ،،،*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2011)

> *مما يقوي دعوى أصدقاءنا المسيحيين باستحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس والرد على من يقول بتحريفه *


ما علاقة وجود تفسير كامل او غير كامل بتحريف الكتاب المقدس من عدمه ؟!



> *وذلك بالنظر الى اقتباسات الآباء للنصوص في تفاسيرهم هل تطابق نصوص أصل الكتاب المقدس أم لا ؟*


نفس السؤال : ما علاقة وجود تفسير كامل للكتاب المقدس أو غير كامل للكتاب المقدس بنصوص الكتاب المقدس أصلاً ؟

وما علاقة وجود تفسير كامل للكتاب المقدس بمطابقة نصوص أصل الكتاب من عدمها ؟



> *وهو أمر قد يبدوا ليس ذا أهمية بالنسبة لكم*



ولا لك !



> ** أما أهمية هذا السؤال فتكمن في الترجيح عند اختلاف المفسرين في تفسير كلمة أو نص معين إلا أن يكونوا لا يختلفون أبدا فهذا أمر آخر .  *


أولا : سؤالك الثاني أطرحه في موضوع منفصل وفقا للقوانين ..
ثانيا : سؤالك غير دقيق ، فراجعه وضعه في موضوع أخر .


ولكن اجبني عن اسئلتي الموجودة أعلاه ..


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 مارس 2011)

الأخ الفاضل

قلت لك بوجود تفاسير للقديس كيرلس مطبوعة فى القاهرة

فتقول : (( أرجو أن يكون كلامك موثقاً ، وإلا لقال كلٌ منا ما يشاء !))

فعلى ماذا تريد التوثيق ؟؟؟


فوجود كتاب فى السوق ، يُباع ويُشترى ، وله رقم إيداع بدار الكتب ، كل ذلك لا يُطلب له توثيق

فقد كان يمكنك أن تطلب إسم الدار أو المكتبة ، لكى تشترى الكتاب

أما التوثيق ، فذلك يعنى تقديم وثائق من عندى 

وأنا ليس عندى وثائق 

ولكنى أستطيع أن أدلك على مكتبات لشراء هذه الكتب ، مثل مكتبة المحبة بشارع شبرا بالقاهرة ، وغيرها


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2011)

> ** وهل أثبتوا عكس ذلك ؟! الجواب : لا .*



عدم الإثبات لا يعني ثبات العدم ..



> *فتعليل عدم وجود تفاسير قديمة كاملة بحرق المكتبات لا يُثبت أنها كانت موجودة قبل ذلك !!*



ولا ينفي ! ، واما عن سؤالك فكان " *متى تم تأليف أقدم تفسير كامل للكتاب المقدس تمت طباعته في العصر الحديث ؟* " فهذا يعني انه يكون موجودا لانه لو لم يكن موجودا أو نسخة منه لن يتم طباعته ، وبالتالي فأنت لم تسأل عن الموجود من عدمه ولذلك كان الجواب في هذه النقطة " ما الموجود وما الذي تم تدميره " وبالتالي الجواب صحيح لانه لا يجوز أن يكون هناك موجود وهو تم تدميره اصلا!


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2011)

ثم ، سؤالك هو :



> *متى تم تأليف أقدم تفسير كامل للكتاب المقدس تمت طباعته في العصر الحديث ؟*



فسأعتبر كلامك عن العهدين ، فقل لي كيف يفسَر الكتاب المقدس كامل ( عهدين ) في عصر اليهود قبل المسيح !!؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 مارس 2011)

الأخ الفاضل

التفاسير عندنا ، مثلما سبق وذكرت لسيادتك ، لا تغنى عن الإنجيل

فقد تكون سيادت متأثراً بالنظرة إلى التفاسير عند سيادتك ، التى تضع لها قواعد معينة تثبت بها أحكاماً وتنسخ بها أخرى

مما يجعل لهذه التفاسير سلطاناً على النص ذاته ، بسبب وجود عيب فى النص ذاته ، ناشئ عن النسخ

أما عندنا ، فلا يوجد مبدأ النسخ أصلاً ، بل مبدأ التكامل

فكل مجتهد أمين مخلص ، يستطيع أن يفهم بمفرده 

وأما التفاسير فإنها مجرد ميراث من هذه الدراسات الأمينة المخلصة ، تساعدنا ولا تحجر علينا ، ولا تحجر على النص نفسه

فتفهم الأمر بهدوء ، لأن الإنفعال يعاكس الفهم الصحيح


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2011)

لي عودة بعد فترة


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 مارس 2011)

> ** السؤال 2 : بالنسبة للتفاسير الحديثة هل هناك قواعد أو أصول معينة للتفسير ينبغي أن يلتزمها مفسر الكتاب المقدس ؟ أم أن كل مفسر يفسر برأيه ؟ *



*نعم يوجد أصول لتفسير الكتاب المقدس في الكنيسة المسيحية.
*
*ردّي سيكون مُلخّص لما جاء في كتاب الأب العلاّمة الدكتور بيتر مدروس (الكتاب المقدس بين العلم والإيمان) ص76-ص89
*
*أ- الأسس الايمانية لتفسير الكتب المقدسة:
*
*1- لا يجوز تفسير الكتب المقدسة تفسيرا فرديا بل جماعيا كنسيا.
*
[Q-BIBLE]*20 عَالِمِينَ هَذَا أَوَّلاً: أَنَّ كُلَّ نُبُوَّةِ الْكِتَابِ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ تَفْسِيرٍ خَاصٍّ، 
21 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللَّهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 

(2 بطرس 20:1-21)
*[/Q-BIBLE]
*2- لا يجوز تفسير الكتاب المقدس من غير علم.
*
[Q-BIBLE]*15 وَاحْسِبُوا أَنَاةَ رَبِّنَا خَلاَصاً، كَمَا كَتَبَ إِلَيْكُمْ أَخُونَا الْحَبِيبُ بُولُسُ أَيْضاً بِحَسَبِ الْحِكْمَةِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لَهُ، 
16 كَمَا فِي الرَّسَائِلِ كُلِّهَا أَيْضاً، مُتَكَلِّماً فِيهَا عَنْ هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ، الَّتِي فِيهَا أَشْيَاءُ عَسِرَةُ الْفَهْمِ، يُحَرِّفُهَا غَيْرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ وَغَيْرُ الثَّابِتِينَ كَبَاقِي الْكُتُبِ أَيْضاً، لِهَلاَكِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ.

(2 بطرس 15:3-16)*
[/Q-BIBLE]

*ب- القواعد العلمية أي النقد للنص والنقد الأدبي والتاريخي
*
1*- نقد النص- اختيار أقرب القراءات الى الأصل عندما توجد اختلافات في المخطوطات.

2- النقد الأدبي- هنالك انواع أدبية متعددة فالأمثال ليست مثل سرد الوقائع، وكتب الحكمة لا تفسّر مثل كتابات النبوات ولا مثل النصوص التشريعية.

3- النقد التاريخي- الكتاب المقدس لا يضع نصب عينيه التاريخ البشري هدفا بل وسيلة لتبيان تاريخ الخلاص. لذلك يتطرق الى الحوادث التاريخية بشكل غير مباشر ومن غير تركيز. وأتى علم الآثار ليثبت مرارا وتكرارا صدق المعطيات التي أوردها الكتاب المقدس.
*
*ج- قواعد عملية لتفسير الكتب المقدسة
*
*1- قواعد النهج في البحث.
* البحث عن نية الكاتب والنوع الأدبي للنص ومراعاة اصول علوم القديم من الخطوط واللغات والمخطوطات والبيئات والعقليات والأساليب.
* الانتباه الى أن الكاتب المُلهم ينقل أحيانا رأى أو قول غيره.
* أحيانا يقصد الكاتب المُلهم المعنى المعنوي لا الحرفي.
* في بعض الأحيان لا نستطيع أن نُدرك كلام الله ادراكا تامّا فما نحن الا مخلوقات الله المحدودة

2- معاني الكتاب المقدس: أ- معنى حرفي. ب- معنى مجازي*


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2011)

صلاح الد قال:


> *السؤال 1 :*
> 
> *متى تم تأليف أقدم تفسير كامل للكتاب المقدس تمت طباعته في العصر الحديث ؟ ومن هو المفسر ؟ *


 
انظر الى الكلمات في اللون الأحمر!!!! هذه تدل على جهل تام بما تسأل. 

رد عليك الإحوة ولكنك لم تفهم ردودهم لأنك لا تريد أن تفهم أو أنك غير قادر على الفهم أو لأنك لا تسأل لتفهم. والدليل على ذلك أنك عدت وسألت سؤالا آخرا أكثر جهلا من سابقه:



صلاح الد قال:


> ** أنهلا توجد مخطوطة يونانية قديمة واحدة لتفسير كامل الكتاب المقدس .*
> 
> 
> ** ولا توجد أيضاً مخطوطة يونانية قديمة واحدة لتفسير كامل أحد الاناجيل الاربعة على الأقل .*


 

هناك يا اخي مخطوطات وليس مخطوطة واحدة. تفاسير الكتاب المقدس هي مجموعة لوعظات الأباء، ومنهم من عاصر الرسل، وليست لشخص واحد.



قبل أن تسأل عن التفاسير

إعرف ما هي دعوة المسيح لك. 
إعرف ان المسيح جاء لينقذك من العذاب الأبدي.
أقبله مخلصا لك فتخلص
وعند ذلك سيحل عليك روح الله / روح القدس وستفهم الكتاب المقدس وستعرف أن الكتاب المقدس هو الأصلي وليس محرفا كما يقول لك عقلك المغسول بتعاليم كاذبة عن المسيح والمسيحية.... الم تتهم الكتاب بالتحريف في سؤالك المبطن هذا: 





صلاح الد قال:


> * وذلك بالنظر الى اقتباسات الآباء للنصوص في تفاسيرهم هل تطابق نصوص أصل الكتاب المقدس أم لا ؟ *


​​
أطن أن التفاسير كانت كافية ووافية
وعلى صاحب الموضوع أن يراجع حساباته

يغلق الموضوع​


----------

